# How do you cure a ham?



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought I would try to cure a ham when we slaughter a hog soon, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to? I'm interested in what we used to call "country ham" in Tennessee.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Curing and smoking a ham*

SOURCE: University of Virginia extension service:

*How to Identify a Quality, Fresh Ham*

a high-quality ham has a firm, bright-colored lean with at least a small amount of marbling (specks of fat in the lean) in the butt face.

the type of ham to avoid. Its muscles are soft, usually pale in color, and lack marbling. They also "weep" excessively and will shrink more during curing. The open seams between the muscles allow bacterial and insect invasion.

*Keep the Hams Properly Chilled*

Proper procedures prior to the purchase of a fresh ham - such as chilling the carcass to below 40° F before it is cut and maintaining this temperature until the time of purchase - assure a sound product. Continued temperature control of 36 to 40° F during curing is essential for a good finished product.

*Cure Application*

The cure mix to use depends on personal preference. Salt alone is acceptable. However, most people prefer the dry sugar cure. For each 100 pounds of fresh meat, use:

8 pounds salt
2 pounds sugar
2 ounces saltpeter or sodium nitrite (available at drugstores)

Mix these ingredients thoroughly and divide into two equal parts. Apply the first half on day No. 1 and the second portion on day No. 7 of the curing period.

Rub the curing mixture into all lean surfaces of the ham. Cover the skin and fat but little will be absorbed through these surfaces. Take care to pack the exposed end of the shank with the curing mixture to prevent bone sour or spoilage. Care should also be taken to make sure plenty of the mixture is applied to the area around the aitchbone (pelvis).

*Shelves for Hams During the Curing Process*

After the cure is applied, hams can be placed on wooden shelves or in wooden bins. Meat will readily absorb flavors from the surroundings, so pine and similar fragrant wood should be avoided. Plastic can be used, but it should be constructed so the water lost by the ham can be drained away from the meat.
Cure the Proper Length of Time

Virginia-style hams should be cured for seven days per inch of cushion depth or one and a half days per pound of ham. Keep accurate records when placing hams in cure. Also, record the date to remove hams from cure on the calendar.

Early December is the best time to start curing Virginia-style hams under ambient conditions. During the curing period, keep hams at a temperature of 36 to 40° F.

*After Curing, Soak and Wash*

When the curing period has passed, place the hams in a tub of clean, cold water for one hour. This will dissolve most of the surface curing mix and make the meat receptive to smoke. After soaking, scrub the ham with a stiff-bristle brush and allow it to dry.

Use a stiff-bristle brush to scrub the ham after soaking.

*Cure Equalization*

After the cure is removed by washing, the cured product should be stored in a 50 to 60° F environment for approximately 14 days to permit the cure adjuncts to be distributed evenly throughout the ham. The product will shrink approximately 8 to 10 percent during cure application and equalization.

*Smoked Procedure*

In southeastern Virginia, most hams are smoked to accelerate drying and to give added flavor. The Smithfield ham is smoked for a long time at a low temperature (lower than 90° F). Wood from hardwood species of trees (trees that shed their leaves in the fall) should be used to produce the smoke. Hickory is the most popular, but apple, plum, peach, oak, maple, beech, ash, or cherry may be used. Do not use pine, cedar, spruce, and other needle-leaf trees for smoking meat, because they give off a resin that has a bitter taste and odor.

The fire should be a "cool," smoldering type that produces dense smoke. Keep the temperature of the smokehouse below 90° F. Hang hams in a smokehouse so that they don't touch each other. Hams should be smoked until they become chestnut brown in color, which may take one to three days.

*Nonsmoked Procedure*

In Southwest Virginia, the process is to rub 100 pounds of ham (after cure equalization) with the following thoroughly mixed ingredients:

2 pounds black pepper
1 quart molasses
1 pound brown sugar
1 ounce saltpeter
1 ounce cayenne pepper

Bag the hams.

*Age for 45 to 180 Days*

The aging period is the time when the characteristic flavor is developed. It may be compared to the aging of cheeses.

Age hams for 45 to 180 days at 75 to 95° F with a relative humidity of 55 to 65 percent. Use an exhaust fan controlled by a humidistat to limit mold growth and prevent excessive drying. Air circulation is needed - particularly during the first seven to 10 days of aging - to dry the ham surface. Approximately 8 to 12 percent of the initial weight will be lost.

*INSECTS*

Cured meat is a good source of food for pests that infest dry-cured meats. The insects attracted to cured meat are the cheese skipper, larder beetle, and red-legged ham beetle. Mites, which are not insects, also may infest cured meats.

Cheese skipper: This insect gets its name from the jumping habit of the larvae, which bore through cheese and cured meats. Meat infested with this insect quickly rots and becomes slimy. Adult flies are two-winged and are one-third the size of houseflies. They lay their eggs on meat and cheese and multiply rapidly.

Larder beetle: This insect is dark brown and has a yellowish band across its back. The adult is about 1/3-inch long. Its larvae feed on or immediately beneath the cured meat surface but do not rot the meat. The larvae are fuzzy, brownish, and about 1/3-inch long at maturity.

Red-legged ham beetle: The larvae are purplish and about 1/3-inch long. They bore through meat and cause it to dry rot. Adults are about 1/4-inch long and a brilliant greenish-blue color with red legs and red at the bases of their antennae. They feed on the meat's surface.

Mites: Mites are whitish and about 1/32-inch long at maturity. Parts of meat infested with mites appear powdery.

Recommended prevention includes starting the curing and aging during cold weather when these insects are inactive. Proper cleaning of the aging and storage areas is essential, because the cheese skipper feeds and breeds on grease and tiny scraps of meat lodged in cracks. Cracks should be sealed with putty or plastic wood after cleaning. Screens should be installed to prevent insects from entering, especially flies, ants, and other insects that carry mites. Double-entry doors are recommended to reduce infestation of insects.

After cleaning and sealing cracks, a surface spray should be applied to the floor so that the thin layer of insecticide will kill crawling insects. Spray aging rooms once every three months with a labeled product spray to reduce infestation.

Follow mixing and application directions on the pesticide label. If applied as a spray, remove all meat products from the storeroom before spraying all surfaces on which houseflies and other pests are likely to crawl. Allow the spray to dry before any meat is returned to the storeroom.

If any product becomes infested after precautions have been taken, it should be removed from the storeroom and the infested area should be trimmed. The trim should be deep enough to remove larvae that have penetrated along the bone and through the fat. The uninfested portion is safe to eat, but should be prepared and consumed promptly. The exposed lean of the trimmed areas should be protected by greasing it with salad oil or melted fat to delay molding or drying.

Protect the hams by placing a barrier between the meat and the insects. Heavy brown grocery bags with no rips or tears in them are ideal to use for this purpose. Hams may also be wrapped in plain butcher paper (be sure not to use waxed butcher or freezer paper).

Wrap the ham in the paper. Then, place the wrapped ham in a bag, fold and tie as shown. The hams wrapped by this method can be hung in a dry, cool, protected room to age. This room should be clean, tight, and well-ventilated.

*Preparing the Ham*

Virginia ham remains one of the favorite foods of Virginians and their guests. It can be prepared in a variety of ways and served with endless combinations of foods that complement ham.

*The traditional four-step method is:*

Wash ham with a stiff-bristled brush, removing as much of the salt as possible.
Place the ham in a large container, cover with cold water, and allow it to stand 10 to 12 hours or overnight.
Lift the ham from the water and place it in a deep kettle with the skin-side up and cover with fresh, cold water.
Cover the kettle and heat to a boil but reduce heat as soon as the water boils. Simmer 20 to 25 minutes per pound until done.

*Another method of cooking* is to soak and scrub the ham and place it in a covered roaster, fat-side up. Then, pour 2 inches of water into the roaster and place it in a 325° F oven. Cook approximately 20 to 25 minutes per pound. Baste frequently. Cook to an internal temperature of 155° F, as indicated by a meat thermometer placed in the thickest position of the ham cushion. If you do not have a meat thermometer, test for doneness by moving the flat aitchbone (pelvis). It should move easily when the ham is done.

Lift the ham from the kettle and remove skin. Sprinkle with brown sugar and/or breadcrumbs and brown lightly in a 375° F oven or use one of the suggested glazes.

*Orange glaze:* Mix 1 cup brown sugar and the juice and grated rind of one orange; spread over fat surface. Bake until lightly browned in a 375° F oven. Garnish with orange slices.

*Mustard glaze*: Mix 1/4 cup brown sugar, 2 teaspoons prepared mustard, 2 tablespoons vinegar, and 1 tablespoon water. Spread over fat surface and bake as directed above.

*Spice glaze:* Use 1 cup brown sugar and 1 cup juice from spiced peaches or crab apples. Bake as directed above. Garnish with the whole pickled fruit.
Cooking Ham Slices

*Baking:* Place thick slice in a covered casserole and bake in 325° F oven. Brown sugar and cloves, fruit juice, or mustard-seasoned milk may be placed on the ham during baking. Uncover the last 15 to 20 minutes for browning.

*Broiling:* Score fat edges and lay on a broiler rack. Place 4 inches from broiler and broil for specified time, turning only once.

*Frying:* Trim the skin off the ham slices. Cut the outer edge of fat in several places to prevent it from curling during cooking. Place a small amount of fat in a moderately hot skillet. When it has melted, add ham slices. Cook ham slowly, turning often. Allow about 10 minutes total cooking time for thin slices. Remove ham from pan and add a small amount of water to raise the drippings for red eye gravy. To decrease the salty taste, fry ham with a small amount of water in the skillet.

The most delightful flavor of Virginia ham can be enjoyed from thin slices. Thus, a very sharp knife, preferably long and narrow, is needed. 
Step 1: With the ham dressed-side up on a platter, make a cut perpendicular to the bone, about 6 inches in from the end of the hock.
Step 2: Cut a wedge-shape piece from the ham so as to leave the cut surface at a 45-degree angle.
Step 3: Start slicing very thin slices at a 45-degree angle, bringing the knife to the bone. Eventually, the bone structure will make it necessary for you to cut smaller slices at different angles to the bone.

*How To Bone Cooked Ham*

The ham is easier to slice when the bones are removed while the ham is warm.
Place skinned ham fat-side down on three or four strips of firm, white cloth that is 3 inches wide and long enough to reach around the ham and tie. Do not tie until bone is removed.

Remove flat aitchbone (pelvis) by scalping around it.
Use a sharp knife, and, beginning at hock end, cut to bone the length of the ham. Follow bones with point of knife as you cut.
Loosen meat from bones. Remove bones.
Tie cloth strips together, pulling ham together as you tie.
Chill in the refrigerator overnight. Slice very thin, or have the ham sliced by machine.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

> How do you cure a ham?


Penicillin? :ignore:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

As for the "Curing", I've started packing the fresh ham with cure in the wide pleated food saver bags then I put them in the fridge for a couple weeks.

I then take them out, wash and dry them and re seal them for a few days(back in the fridge) to draw out a little more moisture then hang em in the dehydrator at a low heat to dry.

When they are "dry enough" I rub them down with a thin coat of cooking oil and hang them covered in a pillow case until I'm ready to use it.

The cure I've been using is 4 parts sugar to 1 part salt and sometimes I will rub the fresh ham with cranberry preserves or orange marmalade before applying the cure, gives them a pretty good flavor.

Funny thing, not more than 15 minutes ago I just finished putting a ham on to cure then found this thread.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help!

Any thoughts on smoking a single ham? I don't want to build a smokehouse (yet)!

I saw a reality show (forgot the title) in which they smoked fish in a refrigerator. Don't think I'd want to do that, because of the chemicals in the plastic, and the galvanized shelves.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

tenntex said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Any thoughts on smoking a single ham? I don't want to build a smokehouse (yet)!
> 
> I saw a reality show (forgot the title) in which they smoked fish in a refrigerator. Don't think I'd want to do that, because of the chemicals in the plastic, and the galvanized shelves.


I have seen several people use refrigerators for smoking fish.
They work really well and I never heard of problems with the plastic.
Building a smoker doesn't have to be a big job.
Alton Brown from the cooking channel made a smoker from a cardboard box and smoked a salmon in it.
I think he even made one with clay flower pots.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Years ago I had an old fridge I converted to a smoker, worked pretty well.

I tore out all the plastic parts and wound up with pretty much just a metal shell and used the metal crisper drawer for the fire. I found a piece of metal plate that would fit inside the fire box(crisper drawer) and after I had the fire going I'd put the metal over it to keep it just smoldering, I then used the metal racks for the meat.

I had to drill holes in the sides of the fridge cabinet and add "eye bolts" to hang the racks from since their supports went with the plastic interior and a few "hasps" to keep the door closed tight. I cut a hole in the top and used a single bolt to hold a #10 can lid over the hole to control the air flow but overall the setup worked well.

You did have to keep a close eye on it to make sure it didn't get too hot.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Simple ham curing from a ham lover*

I have been curing hams now for many years, store bought pork because I have no way of getting fresh ones around my area and you will need cold temperatures to do it(not freezing weather).Cures are sold already mixed for that purpose, makes it a lot easier and mistake free but like always you most pay attention to instructions and hygiene in order to get a healthy product. I have used this product here http://www.mortonsalt.com/for-your-...d-pickling-salts/179/morton-sugar-cure-plain/, which is commonly used by many out there I currently used http://www.sausagemaker.com/10108instacure24oz.aspx, getting no complaints from friends and family and getting excellent hams especially Canadian bacon style with pork loin , I make my own mixes using sea salt brown sugar or honey ,keeping to the instructions on the label from the InstanCure been used, time of cue is 2 days per pound of meat, I always give it an extra day or so, meat should always be allow to drain properly and never to touch the liquid coming out of it, I have a large plastic container with a small metal grill in it ,but I drain it daily anyway .
This cure, http://www.sausagemaker.com/10104instacure14oz.aspx is for products that required cooking, so pay attention to cure been used. But with this one I make a NY style boil ham using pork loin that makes for excellent sandwiches, just boil ham after curing time till internal temp gets to 165 degrees or baked cover in brown sugar or honey for a very good ham.
I highly recommend this book, http://www.sausagemaker.com/72104greatsausagerecipebookandsausagemakingdvd.aspx
No better out there.
Good Luck and happy haming.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

LEM has the kits

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/3766/sausage-jerky-seasonings-cure-spices

We use mostly, if not all LEM seasonings when we process. I think better prices and quantity than some of the others.

They also have all the little enhancement stuff like citric acid, trehalose, saltpeter etc...


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

How do u cure a ham? .... It depends what's wrong with it (I know... groan ... but I couldn't help myself, it's what I thought when I saw the title)


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

tenntex said:


> I thought I would try to cure a ham when we slaughter a hog soon, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to? I'm interested in what we used to call "country ham" in Tennessee.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies!

I love this forum!


----------



## Virginia2Hillbilly (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok kill the hog gut it and skin it then cut both Ham's. Off then take salt alot of salt and Kramer it in the bone of the Ham you will know when it's full because you will not be able to put anymore in it then you start packing the meat of the Ham with salt until you have a 1/4 inch of salt down all over it then check them every couple days when the Ham gets hard but still a brown reddish color add more salt till it is like a hard brown all the way around hope you got a good curing table otherwise it won't work. Easier to smoke it than cure it I think. Soke them in salt water overnight and stick'em in you're smoker.


----------

